# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  αιτιες και τροπος αντιμετωπισης της αποπροσωποποιησης

## boo

καλησπερα παιδια

την τελευταια εβδομαδα παθαινω αποπροσωποποιηση.βλεπω το σωμα μου σαν να μην ειναι δικο μου.σαν να ειναι ο εαυτος μου εξω απο το σωμα μου.σαν να ειναι ξενο το σωμα μου.σαν να ειμαι ρομποτακι. σαν να χανω την επαφη με την πραγματικοτητα.

ξερετε τι μπορει να το προκαλει και πως αντιμετωπιζεται?με πιανει φοβος και αγχος εκεινη την ωρα οτι δε θα μπορεσω να επανασυνδεθω με το σωμα μου και την πραγματικοτητα

σχετιζεται με την ψυχωση?ειναι συμπτωμα της?

----------


## Mara.Z

Γεια σοο Βοο!!
δεν ξερω να σου απαντησω...
αλλα το εχω νιωσει αυτο που περιγραφεις σε φασεις μεγαλης στενοχωριας...

----------


## boo

ευχαριστω για την απαντηση
δεν ειμαι στεναχωρημενη απο κατι ομως

----------


## Mara.Z

εχει συμβει κατι πριν το νιωσεις αυτο ή το νιωθεις ξαφνικα και απο το πουθενα??

----------


## elis

Μπου εγώ δεν το έχω μάλλον δεν είναι της ψύχωσης

----------


## elis

Μπου βρήκα γτ με παρακολουθούν επειδή δουλεύω είκοσι οχτώ χρόνια ενώ είμαι τριάντα πέντε χωρίς να είμαι γύφτος και το είπαν στα παιδάκια οι ΜΑΛΑΚΕΣ κ με κάνανε γνωστό εν τω μεταξύ με κάνανε κ βασανιστήρια κ γερασα στο μυαλό τι ΜΑΛΑΚΕΣ

----------


## boo

οχι δεν εγινε κατι.ενας τσακωμος με τη μανα μου πριν 10 μερες που βγηκα εκτος οριων αλλα το ξεπερασα πολυ γρηγορα..

ετσι ξαφνικα αρχισε.καθομουν στο γραφειο μου και κοιταω τα χερια μου και τα ποδια μου και το σωμα μου γενικα και ηταν σαν να μην ηταν δικο μου.κι οσο περνανε οι μερες γινεται πιο συχνο και αγχωνομαι μην χασω την επαφη με την πραγματικοτητα.

κουραστηκα πολυ 15 μηνες να ξεκολησω και να ξεφυγω απο το τελευταιο ψυχωτικο μου επεισοδιο και να επανελθω στην πραγματικοτητα και τωρα μετα απο 1 μηνα και κατι φοβαμαι μην την ξαναχασω απο αλλο λογο, την αποπροσαωποποιηση εννοω.

----------


## Constantly curious

Boo έντονο στρες θυμός και απέχθεια σε πρόσωπα και καταστάσεις οδηγούν εκεί αλλά πάνω από όλα ανέφερε το στη γιατρό και ρώτησε την για τεχνικές αντιμετώπισης.

----------


## boo

περασα εντονο θυμο για 1 εβδομαδα μετα αρχισα να το θαβω και δε νιωθω θυμο κατα 80-90%
στρες εχω λιγο για τις πανελληνιες αλλα πιστευω σε φυσιολογικα πλαισια.εκτος κι αν δεν το καταλαβαινω και ειναι περισσοτερο.
αμα καταφερω να σηκωθω θα παω αυριο στο ΚΨΥ να δω το γιατρο μηπως και μου αυξησει το remeron ή μηπως μου βαλει σε μονιμη βαση κανα xanax αν ειναι απο το αγχος.
απλα δε μπορω να καταλαβω τι μου φταιει τοσο πολυ
και φοβαμαι μηπως το παθω καμια ωρα και δε μπορεσω να ξαναερθω στο σωμα μου

----------


## lessing

Να πας να μιλησεις στο ΚΨΥ με το γιατρο.Προσεξα οτι εγραψες οτι περασες εντονο θυμο για μια βδομαδα κ μετα αρχισες να το θαβεις.Αυτο δεν εχει κοστος για τον οργανισμο σου;Το ''θαψιμο''εννοω.Γιατι κανενας εντονος θυμος δεν περναει σε 1 βδομαδα κ το να το θαβεις κ να το καταπιεζεις δεν σημαινει οτι δεν υφισταται.Δεν ειμαι ψυχολογος αλλα σκεφτομαι μηπως τα συμπτωματα σου εχουν σχεση με την απωθηση του θυμου σου.Μηπως να ανεφερες αυτο το περιστατικο με τον τσακωμο με τη μανα σου στο γιατρο;Γραφεις οτι βγηκες εκτος οριων στον τσακωμο κ μετα λες οτι φοβασαι μηπως δεν μπορεις να ξαναερθεις στο σωμα σου δ.λ.δ μηπως βγεις εκτος οριων κ εκει.

----------


## boo

πηγα στο γιατρο.με το που του το λεω τι γινεται με ρωταει..τι σε στεναχωρησε? 
του ειπα για τον τσακωμο αλλα οτι κατα 80-90% το εχω ξεπερασει.
και μου λεει σιγουρα? και λεω ναι νομιζω.
γινεται τοσο πολυ να με επηρεασε ενας τσακωμος ρε παιδια? ή το αγχος για τις πανελληνιες? αφου νομιζω οτι τα κοντρολαρω ολα αυτα.
τελος παντων μου προσθεσε αλλα 5mg aloperidin το πρωι μεχρι να με δει κανονικα στο ραντεβου μας σε 10 μερες

περισσοτερο θα με ενδιεφερε να ακουσω δικες σας ιστοριες για το πως αντιμετωπισατε και απο τι προερχεται αυτο.οι γιατροι δεν τα συζητανε οπως εμεις εδω

----------


## anxious4ever

εγω κανω αποπραγματοποιηση οταν βαραει κοκκινα το στρες μου, το παθαινω απο 25 χρονων κ απο τοτε οποτε κανω γαδ εχω αυτο το συμπτωμα, δεν νιωθω ξενο το σωμα μου, αλλα νιωθω μη οικειο το περιβαλλον μου , νιωθω καπως σαν ρομποτ κ δεν αισθανομαι τιποτα..
μου εξηγουν καθε φορα οτι ειναι απο εντονο στρες, κλεινει ο διακοπτης του μυαλου τα συναισθηματα, οταν χαλαρωνω φευγει κ αυτο..αν αγχωθω το κανω στανταρ, ειναι το κυριο μο συμπτωμα κ δεν το εχω οταν ειμαι στα καλα μου..παρα μονο οταν κανω γαδ..
οταν χαλαρωσεις θα φυγει, ενδομυχα κατι σε εχει στρεσαρει.
βεβαια τωρα δεν ξερω αν η αποπραγματοποιηση στην ψυχωση ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο πραμα ή διαφερει σε εναν ανθρωπο που δεν εχει ψυχωση, δλδ εννοω μπορει εσενα να σε επιβαρυνει κ εμενα οχι επειδη δεν εχω ψυχωση.
αυτο ειναι κατι που μονο ο γιατρος σου μπορει να σου πει.
εφοσον εκανε αυξηση φαρμακου λογικα θα ηρεμησεις κ θα φυγει κ αυτο.

----------


## Constantly curious

Όταν ένιωσα ξένο το περιβάλλον σαν να ξύπνησα από όνειρο ας πούμε ήμουν με παρέα καλοκαίρι βραδάκι έξω. Πάγωσα γιατί όλα γύρω μου τα ένιωσα άγνωστα, σα να με πήρε κάποιος και με άφησε εκεί. Πήρα ανάσες άγγιξα την καρέκλα πιο δυνατά και επανήλθα. Είχα διαβάσει ότι αυτό μπορεί να συμβεί πριν χρόνια και έδωσα απαντηση στον εαυτό μου και έφυγα μετά από λιγο δήθεν χαλαρή. Όταν έπαθα αποπροσωποποιηση μου στοίχισε περισσότερο στη ψυχολογία. Ένα γειωμα και μια υπενθύμιση μέσω φωτογραφίας ή δώρου που μου είχαν κάνει την πρώτη φορά με επανέφερε. Την δεύτερη κατέληξα στο τέλος με ρεμερον γιατί ήταν λες και είχα αδειάσει από ζωή. Στη κάθε περίπτωση σκέφτηκα ότι είναι τρικ του μυαλού μου και να μην πανικοβληθω όταν ήμουν με κοσμο. Προσπάθησα δηλαδή να το μικρύνω ως γεγονός αλλά όταν έγινε έντονο και το έζησα μαζί και με άλλα γεγονότα επανήλθα με αγωγή.

----------


## anxious4ever

κ γω παντα με αγωγη επανερχομαι , αλλα την πρωτη φορα που το επαθα ηταν τοσο εντονο που ενιωθα ακομα κ σαν κουφη, σαν να μην μπορουσα να συνδεθω με τιποτα κ με κανεναν στο περιβαλλον μου, δεν εβρισκα επαφη ουτε με τα αντικειμενα αλλα ουτε κ με τις καταστασεις, δεν ειχα κανενα πληρως συναιασθημα, ειπα οτι τρελλαθηκα, μιλησα με τον γιατρο μυο κ δεν μου εδωσε κανενα φαρμακο τοτε, δεν ειχα παρει μεχρι τοτε κανενα φαρμακο, ειπα οτι οκ..ας μεινω ετσι, ενιωσα σαν αναπηρη κ ειπα οτι θα σταματησω να το παλευω κ ας μεινω ετσι για ολη μου τη ζωη, πχ αν μου κοβοντουσαν τα ποδια , θα εμενα με κομμενα ποδια, οποτε ας μεινω ετσι κ εκανε να μου περασει 1 χρονο περιπου χωρις αγωγη..υποχωρησε σταδιακα μονο του.
Τοτε οδηγουσα μια μηχανη, θυμαμαι συγκεκριμενα κατεβαινα κεντρο κ ηταν βραδι, δεν ενιωθα καν οτι οαδηγαω την μηχανη μου, αλλα ηξερα οτι οδηγουσα, ενιωθα σαν να πεταω ενα πραμα, τα φωτα ειχαν οξυνθει στα ματια μου, τα εβλεπα ολα πιο εντονα, λες κ ειχα παρει τριπακι..ενω δεν εφυγα ποτε απο το περιβαλλον ενιωθα οτι ημουν σε κατι ενδιαμεσο, δεν φευγεις ποτε..αλλα ουτε εισαι κ εκει..
σαν ονειρικη κατασταση, παραλληλα με μια απιθανη θολουρα στο κεφαλι, μηδεν σκεψη, μηδεν αισθηση, μηδεν συναισθημα , το μονο που επικρατουσε ηταν μια μηχανιλη λογικη, μια υπερμετρη λογικη που επικρατουσε μεσα μου, σαν γνωση, πχ αν αυτη τη στιγμη σπρωξω καποιον στον δρομο δεν θα νιωσω ντροπη...ομως δεν το κανω γιατι γνωριζω οτι δεν πρεπει να σπρωχνουμε ανθρωπους...δεν ειχα συναισθημα για τιποτα..κ τοτε ειχα πει το θεικο στην ομαδα.." παιδια αν με παρετε κ με κλεισετε σε ενα κουτι δεν θα το νιωσω, δεν θα νιωσω οτι δεν μου αρεσει κ οτι θελω να βγω απο αυτο το κουτι, θα κατσω εκει μεχρι να με βγαλετε εσεις..δεν θα με ενοχλησει, τιποτα δεν με ενοχλει,αφου δεν νιωθω.."
πολυ ασχημο συναισθημα πραγματικα, τρομακτικο πραμα.

----------


## Constantly curious

Άντεξες ένα χρόνο; Μπράβο αν και ειναι λίγο το μπράβο. Ευτυχώς που είχες ομάδα, εγώ δεν είχα ούτε έχω ακόμα in real life άνθρωπο να μιλήσω για αυτά ενώ βιώνουν πολλοί άνθρωποι πιστεύω ανάλογα γεγονότα. Αυτό το μηδέν δεν μοιάζει με τη μαυρίλα της κατάθλιψης ούτε με τον τρόμο του άγχους, είναι κάτι άλλο που ακόμα δεν μπορώ να το περιγράψω αλλά από όσα έγραψες καλύπτομαι.

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι ειχα ομαδα τοτε, εκανα 14 χρονια..αν δεν ειχα την ομαδα οκ..παιζει να ειχα τρελλαθει απο αυτο κ μονο, αλλα πηγαινα εκει, δεν ενιωθα τιποτα βεβαια κ μου εδιναν κουραγιο.
πλεον οταν κανω γαδ κ με πιανει δεν το παλευω χωρις θεραπεια..δεν το ανεχομαι πια οταν με πιανει, με τρομαζει καθε φορα σαν να ειναι η πρωτη φορα.
αυτο μηδεν συναισθηματων δεν εχει να κανει με το κενο της καταθλιψης, ο τοτε ψυχοθεραπευτης μου , μου εξηγησε οτι ο εγκεφαλος μου εκλεισε για να αντεξει εναν υπερβολικο πονο κ ηταν αληθεια, μου ειχε συμβει κατι πολυ τραγικο στην ζωη μου που με αλλαξε, με καθορισε κ με συγκλονισε.

----------


## Constantly curious

Και εμένα περί ασφαλείας μου είπε, θυμάμαι ότι ένιωσα άβολα από τον απαθη τρόπο που το εξήγησε, σαν να μου έλεγε ο ουρανός ειναι μπλε. Έχω χρόνια να το ζήσω αλλά δε θεωρώ απίθανο να ξανά συμβεί. Μπου μην σε ανησυχει θα μειωθεί ειναι και αυτό ένας τρόπος να μαθαίνεις τα όρια σου. Πότε δεν αντέχεις μια κατάσταση ή κάποια αισθήματα. Δεν ξέρω προσπαθώ να το δω θετικά ακόμα και αυτό μιας και δεν υπάρχει μαγική λύση.

----------


## anxious4ever

συμπτωμα ειναι, οποτε λογικα δεν πρεπει να τρομαζει, οπως πχ οταν εχεις στρες μουδιαζεις , ετσι κ αυτο..
η αιτια πρεπει να βρεθει, η οποια ειναι το στρες κατα κυριο λογο.

----------


## boo

εδω και 15λεπτα ειμαι αποκομενη.δε μπορω να επανασυνδεθω.αγχος πολυ.κοιταω το χερι μου και δεν ειναι χερι μου

----------


## anxious4ever

ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ να το σκεφτεσαι,ασχολησου με κατι αλλο, μολις το ξεχασεις θα φυγει κ αυτο.σιγουρα!

----------


## boo

το περιεργο ειναι πως το σωμα μου κανει οτι θελω να κανει αλλα ειναι σαν να ειμαστε 2 αλλα πραγματα ο νους και το σωμα.

----------


## anxious4ever

αυτο δεν μοιαζει με αποπραγματοποιηση, μηπως να μιλαγες με τον γιατρο σου? 
δεν εχω νιωσει ποτε σαν να ειμαι δυο ατομα, παντα εγω ενιωθα..στην αποπραγματοποιηση νιωθεις απλα οτι εισαι σαν ξενος σε ξενο περιβαλλον..

----------


## boo

το ειπα στο γιατρο.αποπροσωποποιηση μου ειπε κι αυτος.πηρα xanax μπας και ηρεμησω

----------


## Constantly curious

Πόσο xan σου προτεινε; σου πέρασε boo ;

----------


## boo

καλημερα c.c. μου
0.5 μου ειπε να παιρνω γιατι εθιζομαι καθε φορα που το παιρνω και μου ειπε οχι παραπανω.καλα αμα τα βρω σκουρα θα παιρνω 1mg..
μου περασε μετα απο καμια ωρα αφοτου πηρα και το xanax. αλλα μετα το βραδυ παλι τα ιδια κι επεσα και κοιμηθηκα.
δε θα παιρνω το εχτρα 5mg aloperidin που μου ειπε γιατι φοβαμαι τις παρενεργειες (παιρνω ηδη 20mg) θα παιρνω 1-2 xanax και βλεπουμε

----------


## boo

παντως τωρα που το σκεφτομαι ειναι απιστευτο το μυαλο τι κολπα κανει για να αντιδρασει σε κατι ασχημο.απο κρισεις πανικου και αποπροσωποποιησεις, μεχρι ΙΔΨ και καταθλιψεις κλπ

----------


## Constantly curious

Μεχρι να συνηθίσεις το alop. την υπνηλία και να βρεις τους ρυθμούς σου ίσως να εμφανίζεται αυτή η αίσθηση. Αν θέλεις δοκιμασε να το βλέπεις ως "περαστικό και φυσιολογικό" τύπου - ναι νιώθω περίεργα αλλά δε θα με πανικοβαλει εμένα αυτο - δοκιμασε να σχεδιάσεις κάτι σε ένα χαρτί, κάτι που να σου αρέσει, μπορεί να είναι και μόνο το ονομα σου. Κατά κάποιο τρόπο να μη σε στεναχωρεί δηλαδή επιπλέον αυτό το νέο συμπτωμα αλλά να του πάρεις τον αέρα.

----------


## boo

εχεις δικιο μωρε..ειναι αυτο που λες πανικοβαλλομαι εκεινη την ωρα... κι εσυ το ιδιο παθαινες?
σαν συμπτωμα δε με στεναχωρει.προτιμω αυτο απο τα ψυχωτικα.δυσφορια και πανικο μου προκαλει

πως να ζωγραφισω κατι αφου τα χερια μου εκεινη την ωρα μου ειναι ξενα?δε θα φρικαρω περισσοτερο?

----------


## Constantly curious

Εγώ είχα πάθει ανάλογα και με βοηθούσε το γειωμα, η σύνδεση με κάτι που μου είναι οικείο. Δεν αναγνώριζα τον εαυτό μου πρόσωπο μου ή το περιβάλλον. Ίσως επειδή είχα περάσει όλα τα έντονα ψυχοσωματικά να το πήρα τότε ψιλό χαλαρά. Σοκαρίστηκα μεν αλλά δεν ένιωθα χαλια όπως πχ με την απελπισία ή το κενό. Σκέφτομαι πως αν έστω πιάσεις το μολύβι να γράψεις σε λίγα δευτερόλεπτα ή λεπτά αυτοματα ο νους θα κάνει την κίνηση χωρις πίεση και ίσως έτσι νιώσεις ανακουφίσει πως εσύ έχεις τον έλεγχο. Μπορεί να ειμαι λάθος αλλά αν ένιωθα το χέρι μου ξένο αυτό θα έκανα προσωπικά. Ναι έχει τεράστια γκάμα ο νους ή η ψυχή να μας δείξει ότι δυσφορουμε. Προσπαθω να το απλοποιησω πια.

----------


## boo

ναι ναι ουτε κι εγω νιωθω χαλια με αυτο.απλα αγχωνομαι καθε φορα μηπως δε μπορεσω να γυρισω πισω στο σωμα μου.
α εσυ δεν αναγνωριζες ουτε το σωμα σου ουτε το ποεριββαλον ως οικειο?παθαινες και αποπροσωποποιηση και αποπραγματο ποιηση...το 2ο δεν το εχω παθει.
θα δοκιμασω να γραψω αν το ξαναπαθω εχει βαση τωρα που μου το εξηγησες.

η πιο εντονη εμπειρια που ειχα ποτε απο αυτο ηταν 2-3 φορες παλιοτερα που ειχα βγει απο το σωμα και το εβλεπα απο την πανω γωνια του δωματιου.εβλεπα ολο το δωματιο και το σωμα και το σωμα του φιλου μου απο εκει ψηλα."απιστευτη" εμπειρια.θα τη θυμαμαμαι για παντα

----------


## Constantly curious

Έχω νιώσει ξένο το πρόσωπο μου άρα καταλαβαίνεις δεν είχα επιθυμία να κάνω κάτι ή δεν σκεφτόμουν παρελθόν παρόν μελλον. Το σώμα μου δεν το ένιωθα ή δεν του έδωσα σημασία γιατί πιο πολύ τα παραπάνω με είχαν κάνει να αποσυνδεθω. Καταλαβαινα ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά αλλά κατεφευγα στον ύπνο θυμαμαι. Δεν κράτησε πολύ καιρο. Το περιβάλλον έχω γράψει παραπάνω περιστατικό που το βίωσα. Αυτό που γράφεις μου θυμίζει εξωσωματική εμπειρία αλλά δεν έχω ζησει και δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι. Έχω διαβάσει για αυτή όταν κάποιος την προκαλεί συνειδητά αν και δεν ειναι αθώο αυτό. Αν συνεχίζεται παρά τα αγχολυτικά ξανά και ξανά ίσως να χρειαστεί κι άλλη συζήτηση. Για να προτεινε αύξηση κάποιο λόγο θα έχει ο γιατρός. Ούτε εγώ θέλω αύξηση σε δοσολογία αλλα αν μου προτείνει θα σκεφτώ ότι μάλλον καταλαβαίνει κατι παραπάνω που εγώ αγνοώ.

----------


## boo

φοβαμαι μωρε να παρω κι αλλο aloperidin.ειμαι στα 20 mg.να προσθεσω αλλα 5 φοβαμαι γιατι παλιοτερα στα 30mg εκανα πολυ τρεμουλο σε χερια και ποδια, διπλωπιες, τρεχαν τα σαλια κλπ.θα προσπαθησω να την παλεψω με τα xanax και σημερα και βλεπουμε.
η φαση με την εξωσωματικη εμπειρια εγινε 2-3 φορες πριν 5-6 χρονια.την μια ενω ειχα κανει 1 τσιγαροκαι τις αλλες 2 ετσι στο ξεκαρφωτο και δε με επιανε πανικος τοτε ημουν σε απολυτη νιρβανα και ηρεμια.
τωρα απλα νιωθω ξενο το σωμα.και πανικοβαλομαι
σχετιζεται με την ψυχωση ή ειναι απο αγχος ή εντονα δυσαρεστα γεγονοτα η αποπροσωποποιηση?εχεις ιδεα?

----------


## Constantly curious

Σίγουρα μπου μου εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα και σε καταλαβαίνω που δεν θες παρενέργειες. Κυρίως ακραίο άγχος φέρνει αυτά τα δύο. Αποστασιοποίηση το ονομαζω, σαν μια προσπάθεια να παγώσουν τα πάντα μέχρι να ξεθυμάνει άγχος, θυμός, φόβος και δεν ξέρω τι αλλο. Δε μου είχε αναφέρει γιατρός αν συγκαταλέγεται σε σύμπτωμα ψυχωσης αλλά να σου πω την αλήθεια πλέον δεν με τρομαζει ο όρος. Ψυχή ψύχωση εμμονή κατάθλιψη μανία... δεν δίνω πια σημασία στους όρους αλλά στο αποτέλεσμα. Την παλευω; ναι. Δεν τη παλεύω; απευθύνομαι στον γιατρό και σιγά σιγά ξανά από την αρχή. Εγώ χαίρομαι που δεν έχεις τα προηγούμενα συμπτώματα και δεν νιώθεις πχ ότι απειλεισαι. Αυτό είναι θετικό. Συμφωνείς;

----------


## boo

ρωταω απο που προερχεται για να ξερω τι αντιμετωπιζω και να καταλαβω πως αντιμετωπιζεται γιατι ο καθε γιατρος λεει τα δικα του.ο γιατρος που εχω εδω στην πολη μου για να μου γραφει φαρμακα στο ΚΨΥ μου ειπε παρε aloperidin κι αλλο, η γιατρος που με παρακολουθει στην Αθηνα εδω και χρονια μου λεει παρε xanax.ο καθενας λεει τα δικα του.

ναι δεν νιωθω απειλη απο τους αλλους, ουτε φωνες εχω, ουτε βλεπω τιποτα, ουτε συνομωσιες, ουτε καταθλιψη κλπ.εδω και 40 μερες σχεδον ειμαι καλα με την νεα αγωγη!
ειναι πολυ θετικο βεβαια τι λες τωρα?!! 15 μηνες ειχα να νιωσω καλα.ειμαι τρισευτυχισμενη!
αυτο που με χαλαει ειναι οτι παιρνω πολλα φαρμακα αλλα θελω να πιστευω οτι αν στους επομενους 4.5 μηνες ειμαι ετσι θα αρχισουμε τις μειωσεις!

----------


## Constantly curious

Εμένα άγχος που μου είχαν πει και στην anxious το ίδιο. Υπάρχει και ασυνείδητο άγχος μπου μου. Εύχομαι μόνο τα καλύτερα

----------


## boo

ευχαριστω c.c. μου!
αγχος λοιπον... πλησιαζουν οι πανελληνιες.. δυσκολο να διωξω το αγχος

----------


## Constantly curious

Λογικότατο μπου και σε βρίσκω αξιοθαύμαστη που θα δώσεις. Το είχες στόχο και τόσο καιρό κάνεις προσπάθεια παρόλο που συμβαίνουν τόσα. Δώσε και ότι γίνει... Ναι μεν στοχος φυσικά ειναι να μπεις εκεί που θες αλλα μη σε αγανακτήσει.

----------


## black_adder

Όσες φορές το έχω πάθει είναι σε εξωτερικούς χώρους.Από όσο θυμάμαι σε μέσα μαζικής μεταφοράς.Δυσκολευομαι λίγο να το περιγραψω....αισθανομουν ότι εγω δεν ήμουν εκει παρά το γεγονός ότι καταλάβαινα ότι ημουν εκει σωματικά και παρατηρούσα τους άλλους σαν να ήταν σε ταινία...Την τελευταία φορά που το έπαθα το άγχος είχε χτυπήσει κόκκινο μαζί με συναισθήματα απελπισίας και εγκατάλειψης Όπως άρχισε ετσι σταματησε. Δεν ξέρω το πώς λειτουργεί όλο αυτό πάντως την τελευταία φορά που το έπαθα κατάλαβα ότι δεν ήταν φυσιολογικό όλο αυτό και είπα στοπ!Έχω καιρό να το πάθω δεν νομίζω όμως ότι έχει να κάνει με κάποια μορφής ψύχωση κλπ, πάρα πολύς κόσμος το παθαίνει λόγω άγχους.Το είχα συζητήσει και με ειδικό.

----------


## boo

εδω και μιαμιση ωρα αποπροσωποποιηση.
αγχος οτι δε θα επανασυνδεθω.
τα μελη του σωματος μου μου μοιαζουν ξενα οπως και τα πραγματα γυρω μου.
2 πραγματικοτητες.ο νους απο τη μια, το σωμα μου και τα τριγυρω σπο την αλλη..
παρ ολα αυτα οτι σκεφτομαι μπορω να το κανω. π.χ. αυτα που σκεφτομαι τωρα, τα χερια μου το κανουν
με αγχωνει

----------


## boo

8.5 ωρες στην ιδια φαση..

----------


## elisabet

Βοο εισαι καλύτερα;

----------


## boo

τα ιδια σχεδον 12 ωρες...

----------


## elisabet

Μπορει να πω βλακεια, δεν μου έχει συμβεί αλλά αν δοκίμαζες να πάψεις να το σκέφτεσαι για λίγο;

Ας πούμε να ξαπλώσεις, να κλείσεις τα μάτια και να σκεφτείς μια ωραία στιγμή απο το παρελθόν σου, κάτι που σε έκανε να νιώσεις όμορφα, να προσπαθήσεις να μεταφερθείς εκεί για λίγο... γίνεται αυτό ή είναι τόσο έντονο που δεν σε αφήνει να σκεφτείς τίποτα άλλο και λέω βλακείες;

----------


## boo

καλα τα λες δε λες βλακειες.οταν διαβαζω το ξεχναω.αλλα οπως και να εχει αμα κοιταξω το σωμα μου εχω αυτην την αισθηση ειτε διαβαζω ειτε οχι..αρκει να κοιταξω το σωμα μου και το νιωθω

----------


## elisabet

Δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι το καλύτερο σε αυτή την περίπτωση...
να κάνεις κάτι ώστε να σε ταρακουνήσεις ή να προσπαθήσεις να το ξεχάσεις για να επανέλθει από μόνο του;

Φανταζομαι αν μου συνέβαινε θα προσπαθούσα πρώτα να κάνω κινήσεις ώστε να με "πείσω" οτι είναι δικό μου το σώμα...ας πούμε γυμναστική ή να ζωγραφίσω κάτι, να γράψω και να παρακολουθώ ακριβώς τις κινήσεις μου, να βλέπω οτι το σώμα μου υπακούει όπως είπες, δεν είναι ξένο..ή λες για το χέρι σου, αν προσπαθούσες να θυμηθείς το χέρι σου όταν αγκάλιαζες έναν αγαπημένο σου; Ήταν δικό σου τότε, το ένιωθες! Ή να δεις φωτογραφίες σου σε ωραίες στιγμές;

Νομίζω αυτά θα προσπαθούσα στην αρχή κι αν δεν έπιανε τίποτα μετά θα λεγα...άστο να πάει, ας χαλαρώσω και θα έκλεινα τα μάτια να σκεφτώ κάτι όμορφο.

----------


## boo

σημερα ειμαι καλυτερα λιγο
το μονο που μπορω να βρω σαν αιτια ειναι το αγχος και η στεναχωρια για τα μαθηματα που δεν τα παω καλα
ειναι δυνατον να φταιει αυτο ή φταιει τιποτα αλλο?

----------


## Chronic Derealization Dis

Είναι ένα ιδιαίτερο κομμάτι του εαυτού μας, από το οποίο ενδέχεται να μην απαλλαχθούμε τελείως, αλλά αυτό σε καμία περίπτωση δεν σημαίνει πως δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε χαρούμενα και λειτουργικά άτομα. Η βελτίωση, με τα μέσα που ταιριάζουν στον κάθε άνθρωπο ξεχωριστά, μπορεί να είναι πέρα των προσδοκιών.

----------

